# Holiday Gifts For Golf?



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Anyone figure to get a golf related gift for the holidays? Unlike the norm for this time of year, there seem to be a lot of legitimate sales and really good bargains. It almost makes me wish I needed something.

The unfortunate fact is, I grabbed at some shirt sales and Vokey wedge sales earlier, around Thanksgiving. I hate to admit it, but I really don't need anything right now, other than lessons and money to play.

What are you getting, or giving yourself?

And a very happy holiday season to all of you...


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks to my 8yr & 6yr old sons I'm pretty confident that my mom and stepfather got me a set of Callaway X-20's. And they usually get me a dozen or two of Titliest Pro-V's. Other than that I will probably get my stepfather and new 3 wood and some decent golf balls. Haven't been shopping yet though, I like to stay out of the stores until a couple days before Christmas.

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm chasing a new bag atm I'm after a cart bag, I've got a staff bag currently and it's a bit bulky and a couple of the zips are a little dodge. Other them that someone normall buys me some ball, glove or tee just the little knick knack stuff.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Surtees said:


> I've got a staff bag currently and it's a bit bulky


Does it seem like staff bags have changed to get bigger and bigger?

Most of them now have a big pocket on the opposite side from the ball pocket and strap. That pocket sticks out so much that if you strap it down to an electric cart, it gets crushed in and after not too long, the bag shows wear and is misshapen.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

that pretty much it Dennis I never really use the big pocket it just gets in the way and takes up space, it sits on my push cart funny, heance why I want a cart bag unless someone want to caddy for me.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm going to suggest to my grandkids that I need a glove a couple of boxes of Titelist NXTS and a brimmed hat. Now for Momma she has said she wants to play golf with me so I'm leaning towards golf lessons for her.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Now for Momma she has said she wants to play golf with me so I'm leaning towards golf lessons for her.


Now THAT'S cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes nice one Bob now she too will be able to beat you......


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> yes nice one Bob now she too will be able to beat you......


That means she'll be in front you too


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

aaaahhh fair play


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Anyone figure to get a golf related gift for the holidays? Unlike the norm for this time of year, there seem to be a lot of legitimate sales and really good bargains. It almost makes me wish I needed something.
> 
> The unfortunate fact is, I grabbed at some shirt sales and Vokey wedge sales earlier, around Thanksgiving. I hate to admit it, but I really don't need anything right now, other than lessons and money to play.
> 
> ...


I did the same... replaced both of my TM Rescues with Bridgestone J36 hybrids. The 6 year old Taylors were beat to heck... still worked ok but looked they'd been battling since the Civil War.  Got the J36's for a good price, $91 each, so it was hard to pass up. :thumbsup:


----------



## old zeke (Dec 14, 2007)

I picked up a bagboy revolver bag just before xmas,and then woke to find that the blonde had got me a new sunmountain cart.My old sun cart had broken just at the end of last season after over six years and somewhere around 400 rounds.Only 3 months to tee times woo hoo.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nice to hear Zeke bet you cant wait


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Man, I feel for you guys who can't play right now. I know we all want golf stuff for presents, but to not be able to use them right away would drive me nuts.

Speaking of drive... I need to regrip my driver. I've used Golf Pride Tour Wrap grips all my life, but when I got the Titleist irons, they arrived with Golf Pride Multi Compound grips on them. I wanted to play the next day and didn't change them. I discovered I really liked the Multi Coumpound grips. (Why not, they cost 3 times that of the Tour Wraps!) My wedges, driver, 3 wood and hybrid got changed, but then I went back to the Taylormade Burner driver that still has the Tour Wrap on it... I swear, I'll find a way to cost myself money, no matter what it takes.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Your snickering just like our good friend Luke is:laugh:. I'm watching snow fall as I type  I hid the 5 irons so I could talk about my golf budget this year with my little Lotus blossom. I'm just going to regrip this year I figure with the ticker being fixed it'll be like having a new set of clubs I just might be a little bit better with them this year.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats Zeke, sounds like you made out real good for Christmas. 

Dennis, that's part of golf, what can we spend money on next that will help our game???? I wonder just how much we've spent on various golf items that we thought would help our game only to find out that it'll fit into a storage area just fine.

Bob, I bet having a ticker tune-up will do wonders for your game. At the very least you should feel more comfortable about walking deeper into the woods to find your ball.

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> Bob, I bet having a ticker tune-up will do wonders for your game. At the very least you should feel more comfortable about walking deeper into the woods to find your ball.
> 
> Buck


I'm getting rid of the gap wedge and adding a chainsaw


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Make sure you carry a fuel (gas) can with you too you'll need it


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Make sure you carry a fuel (gas) can with you too you'll need it


should you and I ever play I'll never be alone


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

I would treat my family into a San Diego golf vacation. It would be an exciting and fun family vacation for us. Since my mom doesn't play golf, maybe I could teach her some basics so she would also enjoy the vacation. A nice family dinner afterwards would be perfect to end the day.


----------

